

What will pypy do for your website? - rbanffy
http://casbon.me/what-will-pypy-do-for-your-website-benchmarki

======
aidenn0
Can we please stop using "ab" for benchmarking and perhaps switch to a tool
that actually generates HTTP/1.1 requests?

------
csense
The graphs are really small.

I'm using Chromium on Linux Mint.

~~~
habitue
They are just thumbnails. If you open them in another tab you'll see they
aren't being dynamically resized or anything

